# Nevermind's cover baby files a lawsuit against Nirvana!



## mscp (Aug 25, 2021)

haha. I can't say I didn't see that coming back then. Even though I love the album and find it to be one their greatest pieces of work, the cover was quite revealing. Couldn't have they at least dressed in up in speedos? lol.









Man Photographed as Baby on ‘Nevermind’ Cover Sues Nirvana, Alleging Child Pornography


Spencer Elden, the man whose unusual baby portrait was used for one of the most recognizable album covers of all time, Nirvana’s “Nevermind,” filed a lawsuit Tuesday alleging that…




variety.com


----------



## gamma-ut (Aug 25, 2021)

The guy suing has posed at least three times in restages of the shot on various anniversaries of the album's release and has a Nevermind tattoo.

As it appears to have taken some years for any trauma to establish itself, I don't think any principles are being tested in this suit, just the willingness of the Cobain estate and others to settle. Even better is Nirvana's original drummer who had left by the time is named in the suit.


----------



## mscp (Aug 25, 2021)

gamma-ut said:


> The guy suing has posed at least three times in restages of the shot on various anniversaries of the album's release and has a Nevermind tattoo.
> 
> As it appears to have taken some years for any trauma to establish itself, I don't think any principles are being tested in this suit, just the willingness of the Cobain estate and others to settle. Even better is Nirvana's original drummer who had left by the time is named in the suit.


Do you have links to those? I'd like to read them. All I could quickly find was idiotic interviews about you know...


----------



## AudioLoco (Aug 25, 2021)

The stupidest thing I ever heard.
Just a way to make a quick buck from Grohl and Co. on an idiotic basis....


----------



## davidson (Aug 25, 2021)

Jesus christ...


----------



## gamma-ut (Aug 25, 2021)

Phil81 said:


> Do you have links to those? I'd like to read them. All I could quickly find was idiotic interviews about you know...


Sorry, not sure which links you're after.

However, in the meantime, I am looking out for the headline "Nevermind the bollocks..." on this story.


----------



## mscp (Aug 25, 2021)

gamma-ut said:


> Sorry, not sure which links you're after.
> 
> However, in the meantime, I am looking out for the headline "Nevermind the bollocks..." on this story.


How do you know it's a repeated attempt, and the fact he's allegedly just going after Cobain's estate?


----------



## gamma-ut (Aug 25, 2021)

Phil81 said:


> How do you know it's a repeated attempt, and the fact he's allegedly just going after Cobain's estate?


I don't think I wrote he was only going after Cobain's estate. I wrote "and others" and mentioned the original drummer. So I don't know where you got that from.

Also, although he has mentioned wanting money before, I was referring to his repeated willingness to stage in reshoots (this Stereogum link for example: https://www.stereogum.com/1729906/d...-was-on-the-cover-of-nirvanas-nevermind/news/). But I'm not sure what you mean by "repeated attempts" here as you seem to have inferred several things I didn't write or intend to write.


----------



## Trash Panda (Aug 25, 2021)

Someone should give him Kurt's personal cell phone number so they can hash this out over the phone.


----------



## Toecutter (Aug 25, 2021)

What an asshole!


----------



## muddyblue (Aug 25, 2021)

Unbelievable what a dork this dude is. How not to make a lot of money with nothing. Poor sausage, go home!


----------



## Rudianos (Aug 25, 2021)

Next you know all those babies on the calenders at the mall are going to press for the tendies


----------



## mscp (Aug 25, 2021)

gamma-ut said:


> I don't think I wrote he was only going after Cobain's estate. I wrote "and others" and mentioned the original drummer. So I don't know where you got that from.
> 
> Also, although he has mentioned wanting money before, I was referring to his repeated willingness to stage in reshoots (this Stereogum link for example: https://www.stereogum.com/1729906/d...-was-on-the-cover-of-nirvanas-nevermind/news/). But I'm not sure what you mean by "repeated attempts" here as you seem to have inferred several things I didn't write or intend to write.


This article _*"SOUNDS LIKE"*_ as if he wanted to appear in public several times so he could then start making people aware the fact he exists, so he could THEN... jump into the lawsuit bandwagon. Seems very plausible. However, two news articles so far, no video...erm..don't know.

I want to believe he's a major dick (in both connotative and denotative forms), but it's hard to know the whole scope for the connotative aspect without having a lot of different sources on the case.

Anyways, Territorial Pissings (Track 7).


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Aug 25, 2021)

His parents were paid for the original photo


----------



## mscp (Aug 25, 2021)

AceAudioHQ said:


> His parents were paid for the original photo


Yup. I dare him to sue his parents for doing it without his consent. haha.

But yes, I find it ridiculous that this guy is suing Nirvana as that picture was probably the result of a contractual agreement between his parents and those involved on the other side.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## Rudianos (Aug 26, 2021)

AceAudioHQ said:


>


send this to the lawyer for Nirvana - I am serious


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## jules (Aug 28, 2021)

Fixed :


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 29, 2021)

But then there’s this….


----------



## muddyblue (Aug 29, 2021)

and this...


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 30, 2021)

It's the first time that every opinionated human being on the planet (which means everyone - including non Nirvana fans) have finally stood together in unison and thought, "What a prick!" 
😂


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 31, 2021)

A famous prick.


----------

